# Sickboy77 - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (22/6/19)

​*ASYLUM - HYSTERIA *@Sickboy77 

Price: R220/60ml

*Flavour Description: *
“Terrifyingly tempting custard with a dash of the finest coffee" 

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

*My comments: *

Imagine a spoonful of deliciously creamy coffee custard in your mouth. Can you taste it? Can you feel it? That is what you get when you vape this juice. Not so much on the inhale or exhale, but the aftertaste, which is an indescribable experience. It’s so creamy that one can hardly believe that it’s an e-liquid and not real custard.

Since the flavour description says “a dash” of coffee I wasn’t expecting much coffee flavour but, although it’s a light coffee, it makes its presence known. What I also liked is that it’s not overly sweet.

It goes without saying that this is a superb coffee dessert!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Without hesitation!

Coffee Review #109

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 170056
> ​*ASYLUM - HYSTERIA *@Sickboy77
> 
> Price: R220/60ml
> ...


Thanks for the kind words @Hooked, glad you enjoying the juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (22/6/19)

Great review @Hooked.
I enjoyed this juice myself

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/6/19)

Thanks for the review @Hooked. I have been wanting to get my hands on some of the SickBoy 77 juices ever since @Chanelr did her first review of this brand. 

I was kindly shown where to get some locally and strangely enough I was just eye balling this Asylum - Hysteria on the website thinking to myself a Coffee Custard, that has to be tasty. Keen to get this and the Asylum - OCD (Freshly Baked Banana Bread) my favorite baked food of all time! And some tasting of the Craft Beer range which is intriguing and got me very curious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr (22/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Thanks for the review @Hooked. I have been wanting to get my hands on some of the SickBoy 77 juices ever since @Chanelr did her first review of this brand.
> 
> I was kindly shown where to get some locally and strangely enough I was just eye balling this Asylum - Hysteria on the website thinking to myself a Coffee Custard, that has to be tasty. Keen to get this and the Asylum - OCD (Freshly Baked Banana Bread) my favorite baked food of all time! And some tasting of the Craft Beer range which is intriguing and got me very curious.


OCD is amazing.
Sadly gave my bottle away

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/6/19)

OCD my one personality flaw

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/20)

Here are my first impressions of BLACKOUT ICE

I bought it probably over a year ago at one of the shops. It’s been in the cupboard and I’ve been meaning to try it, but just haven’t - as is the case with many other juices sitting there . I got a 30ml bottle, can’t make out if it’s 3mg or 6mg, but I think it’s 3mg. Been vaping it today in the trusty flavour tester, the Hadaly...

*BLACKOUT ICE 3mg*

First impression - a lovely and tasty fruity ice vape. Very well blended. If you like blackcurrant you should definitely give this a try.

It’s lovely and has good flavour, seems quite complex and is a bit unique. I haven’t tasted this type of flavour before.

Theres a sweetish and a slight sour taste. The sweetness might be the blackcurrant. It’s not a fruit I eat often so I am not immediately familiar with it. But it tastes good. The sour seems to be a bit of kiwi but it’s in the background. It’s not easy to place the flavours. They are well blended.

I get a very slight floral note (at least that’s how I perceive it). Maybe that’s part of the blackcurrant flavour. But one gets used to it after a while and it’s less prominent.

The cooling is great, not too much or too little, just right.

There’s a sweetish slightly musky aftertaste in the juice. Very pleasant. It’s very slight but it reminds me a bit of those musk sweets.

Vapour is soft and the juice has a premium feel to it. Vaporizes very well.

Blackcurrant is not my personal favourite, but that’s just my palate. It’s quite unique because I haven’t tasted this type of taste in a fruity vape before. Nevertheless, it tastes great and I am enjoying it. I find myself wanting to vape more all the time. If you like blackcurrant you should definitely give this a try.

Congrats @Sickboy77 you made a great juice here and something different !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of BLACKOUT ICE
> 
> I bought it probably over a year ago at one of the shops. It’s been in the cupboard and I’ve been meaning to try it, but just haven’t - as is the case with many other juices sitting there . I got a 30ml bottle, can’t make out if it’s 3mg or 6mg, but I think it’s 3mg. Been vaping it today in the trusty flavour tester, the Hadaly...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the awesome review @Silver
1 year steep should be like gold now, glad you got to try it and enjoying it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/20)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the awesome review @Silver
> 1 year steep should be like gold now, glad you got to try it and enjoying it



Thanks @Sickboy77 
Steeped very well indeed so I think it’s just right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

